# Air Brake Antifreeze? School me on the better one.



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

Being that I live in Chicago and this is the first time I plan on driving thru winter with the air still on the car which Air Brake Antifreeze have you guys had success with?
I know there are two types of air brake antifreeze:
TYPE 1 - is based upon Methanol. It is the most effective at lowering the freezing point but has the negative effects of drying.
TYPE 2 - is based upon Isopropyl Alcohol IPA. It does not cause drying but it is less effective at reducing freezing and is expensive.

Most I have found are the methanol type and was curious if anyone has seen long term effects of using it. Apparently it causes wear on rubber things, and being that the valves/bags are rubber I want to know if its a good idea, if not I have to find the isopropyl alcohol type. Although its been said that the methanol type is a lot better at preventing anything to freeze in the complete air system.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Darrick did the air brake stuff. I would IM him. I didn't drive mine in the winter. I bought a beater benz that turned into a daily and then a garage star. 
I plan on running the air brake stuff though. SO I have some interest in hearing this again from people.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

im not sure what type it was that i ran last winter. ill check the bottle today.
i had no issues at all with running air brake info.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

I'm just worried about the long term effects to the bags, and the other rubber components in the valves like o rings and such. I'm sure a winter or two will be fine running either or.


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

interested in learning a little more about this.
I daily my car with bags and im getting a little nervous with winter time coming up.
Anything else i can do besides the watertraps?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

need some input here.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (SweetandLow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SweetandLow* »_interested in learning a little more about this.
I daily my car with bags and im getting a little nervous with winter time coming up.
Anything else i can do besides the watertraps?

Watertraps imho are pointless. They do trap some of the water but you will still get moisture/water in valves, lines, bags etc. etc. The air has to be completely cooled for the water traps to collect all the water in the air. 
Hell I dont even run a set on my car.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
Hell I dont even run a set on my car.









x2


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been running "Air-Brake Anti-Freeze" & Conditioner for my setup (2nd year)
- Winter Protection for Airbrake systems
- Prevents Moisture and Icing
- Prevents Corrosion
I've had no issues whats-oh-ever.
The brand I'm using is "CRC" $6.00 for the bottle 32fl. oz (I use 1/2 for a 5 gallon tank)


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (BLKSUNSHINE)*

Half of a 32 ounce bottle?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*

Seattle doesn't get as rowdy in the winter as Chicago, so I don't know if what I do will be much help, but I usually just put an ounce or so of pneumatic air tool oil in my tank at the beginning of the winter. I've never had any freezing issues so far. I run a water trap between the compressor and the tank as well, which catches a decent amount of water.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_Half of a 32 ounce bottle?

Yes sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I had 3' metal leader line extensions made and put them between the compressors and the water traps. I catch a fair bit of water, so I'm glad I run them.
I'll be running a drier before the first frost, which probably isn't far away.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_I had 3' metal leader line extensions made and put them between the compressors and the water traps. I catch a fair bit of water, so I'm glad I run them.
I'll be running a drier before the first frost, which probably isn't far away.

I'm sure water still accumulates in your tank, the way I look at it is why empty two things when you can only empty one.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

the product i used last winter is gunk brand and it is methanol based with a rubber lubricant.
i emptied the tank and added about 6 tablespoons. that was all. no issues at all and i daily my car.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_the product i used last winter is gunk brand and it is methanol based with a rubber lubricant.
i emptied the tank and added about 6 tablespoons. that was all. no issues at all and i daily my car.

Seems like thats what I'll be using. Gotta see which ones I can get locally, I know there are a whole array of different brands. Gunk, Diesel Power, CPC, Penray just to name a few. 
Havent really been able to find the isopropyl alcohol type.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

have you tried a truck repair place? i think thats the only place you find the isopropyl ones.
i got the gunk stuff from a part source in canada which is similiar to autozone/advanced auto.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_have you tried a truck repair place? i think thats the only place you find the isopropyl ones.
i got the gunk stuff from a part source in canada which is similiar to autozone/advanced auto.

Havent really looked for a place locally.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

just bought a qt of this at a local trucking supply place for 4$. bring on the cold! haha


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*

ever pass a truck stop? one by me had three different brands. Give it a shot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60 CAB (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

Bumping an old thread up. Has anyone noticed negative side effects to running this stuff in the system? I hear from people that it may eat away the o-rings inside the AccuAir manifold....any insight?


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (G60 CAB)*

_Modified by stealthmagic27 at 2:54 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (G60 CAB)*

Methanol based ones will dry out rubber parts, your best bet is the alcohol based anti freeze


----------

